# Making Candy Boards



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

So like what's in that red plastic jug next to the turkey cooker???


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Soupcan, very good observation - safety catch, I caught that my self on hind sight. That would be kerosene stored for emergency heat in case of a power failure in the winter. Not as bad as gasoline but not good at all. It was far enough away it wasn't catching any heat because I was standing between them stirring. But not a good idea, good way to burn down the garage! I work in a refinery too and make that stuff everyday. Good safety catch by you. :thumbsup:


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow thanks for posting those pictures. Great!! All your work looks wonderful!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Just another 2¢ worth here in the north when it gets *COLD* the bees will *NOT* move sideways so our candy boards MUST be above the cluster.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> Just another 2¢ worth here in the north when it gets *COLD* the bees will *NOT* move sideways so our candy boards MUST be above the cluster.


I agree! They will starve inches from honey or candy.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I put them in today right over top of the bees, right where their storing honey. They should come straight up on them. I have a few single deeps and spread the frames after pulling out an empty on the end and placed them right by their honey. Best I could do on the singles we'll see this spring I guess. I'll check them this winter too when I can catch a good warm day. Loks like most have added a lot more honey and I think they'll be ok on stores now.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Trust me a true candy board sits on top the entire hive.
Much easier to make & the bees do well in the winter months with this style of feeder.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I might make a few this winter, you wouldnt happen to have a sketch or know where I could get one?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen instructions online before, but how about pouring the candy into the inner cover? Plug the hole in the center, and "fill-'er-up"

Having an entire ceiling of food seems more practical. But let me say, your process and photos look great.

But I would just buy fondant and place a chunk over the inner cover.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I make a 2" frame the size of the hive, attached 1/2" hardware cloth on the bottom, placed it on waxed paper and poured the candy into it. Worked well and you just place the candy board directly on the hive... the hardware cloth keeps the candy from falling since the bees eat the candy from the edges. Be sure to put some boards around the frame when you're pouring the candy to keep it from oozing out under the frame. You should peel some of the waxed paper off the candy [hard to get it all] the bees will take care of the rest.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you leave a hole in the center for winter ventilation? Could a guy cut some 2" pvc pipe about 2" long and stand one in the center as you pour on the hardware screen, that would leave a 2" hole up through the center then place an inner cover above it.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just cut out a slot about 1/2" by 1" in the frame, cut out a little candy and I have an upper entrance/humidity vent... works quite well.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the material here now and think I'll make a couple and give them a try this winter. I run all weather inner covers right now, they have a 3/8 by 2" upper entrance in them now, I think Im going to try the PVC pipe route and see how it works out. Just set them in under the inner cover and see how it works out, that would allow them to go above also through the 2" hole. Your way is a lot more simplier and Im sure it works good too. Might make another one each way. I love tinkering with this stuff.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Still way to much screwing around!!!
No need for the hail screen or wax paper.
Get permission from a construction site & do some dumpster diving.
1 by lumber is had to find as scrap but saw blades are cheep & so is your time so don't be afraid to rip some lumber down to size.
Stay away from exterior siding as it has been treated.
We have 100s of candy boards that are put into use every year & some are over 30 years old & still work fine.
They may look like hell but are still very functional year after year


----------



## Slabaugh Apiaries (Jul 16, 2006)

Good stuff,
I have been using candy boards for 7-8 years and agree with all of you. Most of the moisture is used to your advantage if done correctly. I like to think of it as an insurance policy incase they need it, if not they store away for next year. I do this for the full size hives and the 80 some five frame nucs that overwinther in the cold north part of Indiana. below was posted in 2006.

I enjoy the art of beekeeping as it is always work in process. I make a tray for a standard size hive candy board with the rim made of ¾’X1.875”boards.
I drill a 2" hole in the center of a 5.5" 2X4 placed in the middle of a tray.

You can Google Michiana Beekeepers, or go to http://www.goshen.edu/bio/Bee/mba.html see what we are doing in the northern part of Indiana. In the 2006 March or April Bee line there is more info on candy boards.

Candy recipe 
Start with a container that will hold 16 quarts of liquid or more and a good strong stirring device.
The heat source needs to have twice the BTU that a cook stove burner top would produce.
Bring one quart of water to full boil
Add ¼ cup of white vinegar
Slowly add three five pound bags of white sugar. Stirring all the time.
This will boil down to soft fudgelike candy after 20-25 minutes and needs to reach 242 degrees. 
Add optional ingredients
stirring all the time.
Optional
1.5 pound dry powder HFCS
This will allow you to add five to eight more pounds of sugar.
Stir to soft ball. 242 degrees.
Turn off heat and stir in 1 cup of honey
Stirring all the time.
Last whip in one oz of Honey –B- Healthy
Stir in as much sugar as possible without letting it get to stiff or dry!
Pour into the candy board and let sit to cool off.
The outside will cool down first and needs to be scraped out of the container. This is cooled down enough to start the next tray placing it on top of the Mega Bee.Before you start pouring the candy into the tray let it cool down to around 200 degrees.
Pour 2 cups of dry powder Mega Bee around the center of the tray then pour the candy on top of it to cover it all up. Or cut a one pound protein pattie in half and place on both sides of the center 2X4.
The idea is to have the bees get into the Mega Bee around mid February after they have consumed some of the candy.
Regards, 
Danny Slabaugh


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your post Slabaugh Apiaries, i have copied and saved your recipe for the future.

I agree on using them for insurance, even if you think the hive has enough stores its not going to hurt them to have a little extra. I do beekeeping as a hobby and I enjoy tinkering and building things for them, I don't mind the extra work.

I started making full size boards yesterday evening to install on my remaining hives where I didn't use the candy frames. I like your idea on installing a 2 x 4 in the center and drilling the 2" hole in it, I think it will work better than my PVC pipe idea. When I get them done I will post some pics of the completed project.

Thanks for the time and trouble you put into your post...... Happy Beekeeping Mike


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Still way to much work!!!
Start with 5 quarts of water.
Bring to a boil & start to stir in you sugar.
About a 100 pounds later the mix will all boil & looks like a starch on top.
Our kettle has a molasses gate on the bottom that you silmply open & allow the mix to fill your candy boards.
DON'T be alarmed if your 1st batch or 2 are not perfect.
Your can recook the mix if needed.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Ive made some more candy boards that will cover the top of the hive. This way wherever the bees are below as they come up in their cluster the food will be right over top of them.

I also installed 1/2 hardware cloth in the center to help hold the candy and the bees can still eat and pass through the screen. i also placed a 2 x 4 in the center with a ventilation hole. I will pour them with sugar to the top of the 2 x 4 which will hold plenty of sugar.

Also in the spring there is room in the top to lay in a protein patty or whatever you would like to supplement with. If the candy is eaten it will lay right on the screen in the center with access from the top and bottom.

Soupcan I know your going to think these are too much trouble but I kinda enjoy making them.

http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy25/twocreekfarm/Bee hive construction/Top Candy Boards/


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

So did my dad when he was still with us.
It was great winter chore & kept him busy in the cold months.
He had his share of goof ups in some of his mixes, but that happens.
Remember simpler is beter.
Just ask the bees!!!


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Better!!!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Im glad you like them better Soupcan, and by the way I love your username too. I dont mind a little extra work right now, its just a hobby and Im not commerical or anything. I get enjoyment out of building them and all the materials were made from scrap in the shop. I will be out a few bucks to load them with candy though. I think of them as cheap insurance and better piece of mind for me over the winter months.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

It was a gift some years back from a co worker.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Way too much work. Newspaper and sugar. Works same way with a whole lot less labor.

That does not mean I do not respect your effort though. They look good, as do the quality of your top feeders.

I use a sheet of newspaper and sugar poured on top. Takes seconds to apply.


----------



## Peter NuBee (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone have a good recipe for bee candy?

Peter NuBee


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

About 100lb sugar to 1.5 gal water will get you in the ballpark.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

one quart of water in the bottom of a 5gallon bucket add sugar slowly stirring until it is all moist then adding more until it is so thick it just barely pours out that is somewhere around 30lbs of sugar. then just pour it onto newspaper over the colony. the water turns it into candy as it dries, but it also makes the bees interested in it and it does not get carried out like dry sugar sometimes does. one great thing no heating involved.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Puts a lot of unnecessary moisture in the hive IMO


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

they are dry by the next day just like when you make a candy board


----------

